

Tell/Ask HN: A year ago I tried to start an HN for design - bouncingsoul

Tell:<p>http://designthought.org<p>Ask:<p>It seemed to have energy (and submitters besides me) early on, but it's fizzled out. I want to get it growing again.<p>I used reddit because it took 5 mins to setup, but now I'm wondering if reddit aversion could be keeping people away who would normally be interested in the content there.<p>What do you think? Should I try customizing the presentation (away from the reddit default) or should I move it off reddit entirely?
======
bgnm2000
Personally (as a designer) I don't think its the right approach for a design
community/news source.

If you look at dribbble.com - they're clearly onto something for designers.

~~~
kylebragger
Yeah, I agree — dribbble is definitely on to something.

------
karjaluoto
Truth is, you challenges aren't uncommon.

I'm one of the folks working on undrln. We really liked what was going on with
HN and wanted to replicate it for the design/marketing community. Our site has
been online for just over a year now.

The tough part with social news sites like these for the creative sector, is
that there are so many of them. As such, you're competing for attention with
many other similar sites.

My suggestion is that you concentrate on building a small, engaged community,
and avoid worrying about the technology too much.Fact is, HN isn't by any
means the nicest site, but the discussion makes it a great site.

------
DTrejo
Check out undrln.com, it is design oriented (and UX design oriented).

